# Air compressor water filter



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hey guys i recently bought a water filter from a local compressor shop i got a topring it was highly recommended from the guy in sales i ran a three ft piece of air tube from the compressor then attached the filter and then a fitting to attach my air brush line it all works great so far no loss in pressure but i have not noticed any water in the see thru filter resovoir is this normal i havent been doing much painteing but i thought i would get a few drops of water but its dry is there something wrong with this setup


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Where is the air compressor at? In a heated house, basement, garage/shop? If you have it inside somewhere with heat and AC running, most of the moisture might be out of the air already. Not sure how sensitive the air brush equipment is to moisture.

We used to run a smaller tank compressor here in the basement at work for a pneumatic engraving machine that does not like having ANY moisture in the line. We used 2 separate filters and still had trouble with moisture during the summer when the basement would get high humidity. Would probably empty out a quarter cup of water after an 8 hour day of work and still had some moisture getting through to the 2nd filter. We moved the compressor up stairs and the problem all but went away. We now have a much large screw drive compressor with an industrial chiller to run screen printing equipment that is sensitive to moisture also. The chiller seems to take care of all the moisture, but it is noisy and blows out the moisture at set intervals.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Thank you sir makes sense i have my compressor in my basement i do have a humidity control in the house i keep it low in my basement i should have figured that but its on there it cant hurt but again thank you


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

most compressors get moisture in them from the air they take into the tank, it always has some moisture no matter how dry the air is, the more humidity the worse it gets ... eventually it condenses and needs drained out ( there is usually a hole with a small valve in the bottom of the tank) otherwise it gets into the system and eventually into your tools ... a good moisture separator will do the job, but drain the tank periodically just to be safe...


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

In the past I never had trouble with moisture in my air lines until this year. I would drain the moisture in the main tank every week with that little valve that is on the bottom of the air compressor tank.

I started doing all my sanding with an air sander and that is when the trouble began. The increase in air through the system related to more moisture in the lines.

Yesterday I bought an inline moisture filter at Harbor Freight and hope to get it hooked up this weekend. I will let you know how it works.


----------

